# Woodcraft Metro Fountain Pen Cartridge



## madara (Jun 18, 2019)

I just purchased several Metro Fountain Pen kits from Woodcraft. One kit was missing the cartridge and I want to have some on hand, but I cannot find any info on replacement cartridges on their site. I'm sure it's a pretty standard replacement. Can someone give me a little guidance on the type and best place to buy? Thanks.


----------



## crokett (Jun 25, 2019)

Looking at the instructions it takes a standard converter or cartridge.   these were recommended in a similar thread I posted.





						Amazon.com : Waterman Large Standard Ink Cartridges Permanent Black : Gateway
					

Amazon.com : Waterman Large Standard Ink Cartridges Permanent Black : Gateway



					www.amazon.com
				





The converter will let you use bottles of ink.


----------

